# Hymer back into the PVC market...



## peejay

Calling all you PVC (hate that term) afficionado's....

Hymer are dipping their toes back into the panelvan conversion market again with the Hymer Car.....










http://www.hymer.com/nl/101138_hymer_car.html

Just for info, they call panelvans 'Kastenwagen' in Germany, sounds far better than PVC's imo :wink:

pete


----------



## DABurleigh

I was going to say but not as kinky, but kasten couch has its connotations too.

Welcome home; hope you both had a good trip.

Dave


----------



## ingram

Hmmm, you try translating Kastenwagen into English and see what you get!

I'll stick with PVC thanks . but thanks for the pointer .........

Harvey


----------



## peejay

Thanks Dave,

Funnily enough we were looking at a few 'Kastenwagen' near Dortmund, home of the famous 'Dortmunder Action Brauerei', I can't think why I thought of you at the time, but it would make a nice avatar..... :roll:










http://www.dab.de/

pete


----------



## oldenstar

Looks very tasty.

If I have interpreted their site correctly it is a fixed bed a la Adria Twin.

Having seen huge numbers of this type of van at the Paris show last year I'm sure it is the first of several we will see.

Be interesting to see the price. I would expect mid £30k's with the exchange rate now.


----------



## DABurleigh

Wonder if I can get some free samples to "market".

The MMM 12V technical consultant Clive Mott-Gotobed, got a wonderful discount off a memory foam mattress if he gave a testimonial they could use in marketing 

Dave


----------



## peejay

DABurleigh said:


> Wonder if I can get some free samples to "market".


If you do then make sure you 'Vergissmeinnicht' :wink:



oldenstar said:


> Looks very tasty.
> 
> If I have interpreted their site correctly it is a fixed bed a la Adria Twin.
> 
> Having seen huge numbers of this type of van at the Paris show last year I'm sure it is the first of several we will see.
> 
> Be interesting to see the price. I would expect mid £30k's with the exchange rate now.


You're probably not far off - Euro prices around €35,000 basic....

http://www.presse2008.hymer.com/TD/Technische_Daten_GB/TD_Hymer_Car_GB.pdf

pete


----------



## 105062

I heard that it would be Tribute 650 / Adria Twin priced which is about correct at £26k basic £31k inc vat.

Looks interesting but does not seem to have many windows !


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Is it not ein Deutsche Eriba Car von Smallhausen?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I've been giving a serious look at the internet pages on this motor. There would appear to be a shorter 312 version available in Germany but it's hard to understand the layout from the schematic in the brochure.

Hymer seem to have given the 322, their version of the Twin a lot of thought.

Using a net instead of a door between habitation and under bed storage is a good idea.

The slide out step to assist getting into bed is another.

Getting a 6ft 5ins x 5ft bed out of the space available is great.

Making it so you can get at the lockers when the bed is upright is another good thing.

The slide out worktop at the end of the kitchen is good but I know the OH would like more.

100 litre fresh and grey water tanks are bigger than most, if not all, competitors.

Looking at the options lists the following occurred to me:

You can get a massive 27 gallon diesel tank if you want.

You can get the grey water tank insulated and heated as an option, but what about the fresh water tank which isn't fitted under the dinette seat as normal. Where have they 'hidden' it?

They appear to charge extra for swivelling and height adjustable front seats which rather messes up the dinette on the standard van?

They charge extra to have the cab seats match the habitation soft furnishings.

As standard you get a 'window darkening system' but for additional money you get 'insulating roller blind'. It'd be interesting to find out what that all means?

It looks like the Heki (or similar) above the sleeping area is extra.

The creamy Como soft furnishing scheme looks fabulous but wouldn't last 30 seconds with two beardies, but the navy Venezia alternative looks OK though.

I'd be interested in the dimensions of the open storage space under the bed, but they don't spell it out anywhere.

All in all I want one and I want it NOW. I s'pose it all depends what those nice, caring, supportive, compassionate, communicative importers (you know who I mean) decide to charge in the UK come October. :evil:

Edit - Oh and one other thing I noticed was that the 'standard' van has a 100bhp motor and that the 2.3 litre 120bhp motor is 990 euros extra and the 3 litre 157bhp motor is even more. As far as I recall all other Ducato type PVC's in the UK come with the 120bhp motor as standard.

By the time you've added in 120bhp motor, comfortline and sportline packages plus awning you're into 41,100 euro which at todays rate on Yahoo is £31,000 (presumably without VAT) which when added makes it £36,427 which is very good money for a Hymer quality product.

*I really, really do want one - YESTERDAY*


----------



## oldenstar

> Edit - Oh and one other thing I noticed was that the 'standard' van has a 100bhp motor and that the 2.3 litre 120bhp motor is 990 euros extra and the 3 litre 157bhp motor is even more. As far as I recall all other Ducato type PVC's in the UK come with the 120bhp motor as standard.


I think you are wrong there Andy-Most , though not the Tributes, do come as standard with the smaller 100 engine and only 5 gears.
Especially the Adria Twins, which lump an enormous amount extra for the upgrade to the 120.
Paul


----------



## fridgeman

i do like theese alot, does it not say in the info that the bed folds away ! is it not a fixed bed ?, for the price if thats right there going to give alot of manufactures some headaches 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

If you go to http://www.hymer.com/eu/1687_picture_gallery.html and choose Hymer Car from the drop down list you get just over 6 pages with 16 thumbnails each (96 photo's) of the van. At the bottom of Page 2 are several thumbnails showing the bed folded, some with a bike being held upright using ingenious soft material bands and the tie down rings. I'm not sure what happens to the central part of the mattress which seems to have disappeared in the photos.

You can also download the German brochure from the Hymer site (takes a while to load on my machine).

I think I'm right in saying that when Hymer import vans to the UK they tend to have an oven or grille installed, so the UK spec. van may be slightly different when it appears. An oven/grille isn't even on the German options list. I've also read that they're going to be RHD but with the sliding door still on the right hand side to avoid the costs of handing the furnishings etc.

Whilst they seem happy to sell at an excellent price in their home market I suspect that as usual we gullible Brits will get clobbered with a massive price differential when they come over here. And they'll say it's justified by an oven and different electrical sockets and a RHD van that should be roughly the same price to them from Fiat as a LHD, oh and a boat trip to us. I do wonder whether these UK/Continental differentials are the converter making extra profit on us or the importing agents adding additional margin because they're sole importers and can get away with it?

I wonder if it's worth approaching some of the independent Hymer agents, rather than use Brownhills?


----------



## maddie

How do they get a 6ft 5 ins x 5ft bed TRAVERSLY in a van that is only 6ft 2 ins wide????????(internal) unless I have read wrongly? tardis ? :lol: 
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

maddie said:


> How do they get a 6ft 5 ins x 5ft bed TRAVERSLY in a van that is only 6ft 2 ins wide????????(internal) unless I have read wrongly? tardis ? :lol:
> terry


According to the spec sheet http://www.presse2008.hymer.com/TD/Technische_Daten_GB/TD_Hymer_Car_GB.pdf
the overall width of the van is 2.08m and the bed is 2.00 which suggests 1.5 inches depth of wall either end of the bed. I don't know whether that's more or less than usual in PVCs.
I did notice in the pics that on the UK nearside, under the lockers above the bed, the wall covering takes a substantial 'jump' in towards the walls, as if to give extra width to the bed. I guess that 'jump' has got to be good for an inch or so either side. 
It does make you wonder whether the insulation at either bed end has been compromised for the space, but I don't think that's the sort of thing the Germans (esp. Hymer) would do.


----------



## maddie

Hi Steamdrivenandy I have read that the vans have an internal measurement of 6ft 2 ins ?from rib to rib so to speak.I will have to get my tape out and measure one as this already opens up a new ball game on pvcs most are well under 6 ft so longtitudeinal beds were a must for all but the shortest people :lol: untill these came out the widest was new tranny with 5 ft 10ins internal use :lol: 
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

maddie said:


> Hi Steamdrivenandy I have read that the vans have an internal measurement of 6ft 2 ins ?from rib to rib so to speak.I will have to get my tape out and measure one as this already opens up a new ball game on pvcs most are well under 6 ft so longtitudeinal beds were a must for all but the shortest people :lol: untill these came out the widest was new tranny with 5 ft 10ins internal use :lol:
> terry


Interesting Terry, our Tranny has a 5ft 10ins width (the Mk 6 & Mk7 rear load cube are virtually identical) and we've tried sleeping transversely but prefer lengthways as I'm 6ft 2ins tall.

In their technical date Adria quote their transverse bed on the Twin as being 1.96m and 1.45-1.4m (6ft 5insx 4ft 9ins - 4ft 7ins). the bed length is only an inch less than the Hymer but the width on the Hymer is between 3 and 5ins bigger.

Adria state overall van width is 2.05m (no mention of with or without door mirrors) and interior width specified as 1.8m (which doesn't tally with their declared bed size). They also say the walls are 0.02m thick, with 0.01m of insulation.

So if you mix up all the info, Hymer bed @ 2.0m plus two wall thicknesses of .02m (0.04m) = 2.04m which is just inside the 2.05m overall width specced by Adria.

Andy


----------



## maddie

Hi AndyI think it is time for the adria pvcs to get a tape out and give us definative widths :lol: I was impressed with 6ft 2 ins wide so will be doubly impressed with 6ft 5 ins :lol: Who has got a tape and a couple of mins spare? :lol: OH! and a van of course :lol: 
terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

maddie said:


> Hi AndyI think it is time for the adria pvcs to get a tape out and give us definative widths :lol: I was impressed with 6ft 2 ins wide so will be doubly impressed with 6ft 5 ins :lol: Who has got a tape and a couple of mins spare? :lol: OH! and a van of course :lol:
> terry


I think they're all out at the NEC or filling up Clumber Park Terry :roll:

Andy


----------



## maddie

lookslike we will have to wait :lol: 
terry


----------



## peejay

They're starting to come onto the German market - a nice one with the 120ps engine and extras for €40,610 ::Here::

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peejay said:


> They're starting to come onto the German market - a nice one with the 120ps engine and extras for €40,610 ::Here::
> 
> pete


Very nice!

Just over £30K at todays exchange rate.

I'm not a German speaker so can't quickly access the spec.

For us it's the wrong upholstery option and a left hooker's no good as I use my van as daily transport here in the UK.

Edghill say they have the first one coming in June, but it'll be a leftie.

Andy


----------



## peejay

Hi Andy;

From what I can make out, that one has both the sportline and komfortline pakets fitted. Certainly very keenly priced.

Another thing i've noticed is that they come on a 3300kg chassis as standard. It costs an extrs €500 for the 3500kg option which Imo should be the standard option increasing the payload from 420 to 620kgs.

Deepcar are also getting a LHD version in sometime in the spring. Be interesting to see how much more we'll have to pay over here :wink:

http://www.dmiuk.com/

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peejay said:


> Hi Andy;
> 
> From what I can make out, that one has both the sportline and komfortline pakets fitted. Certainly very keenly priced.
> 
> Another thing i've noticed is that they come on a 3300kg chassis as standard. It costs an extrs €500 for the 3500kg option which Imo should be the standard option increasing the payload from 420 to 620kgs.
> 
> Deepcar are also getting a LHD version in sometime in the spring. Be interesting to see how much more we'll have to pay over here :wink:
> 
> http://www.dmiuk.com/
> 
> pete


Pete,

It's always puzzled me whether these German ads include their VAT or aren't they obliged to feature the total inclusive price like we do? If it does include their VAT then it's a very good price. Even if it doesn't and we have to pay 17.5% on it that's still a good price.

Edgehill told me first thing on Monday that their first one was coming in April, but later in the day they had a call from Hymer Germany to say it wouldn't be 'til June.

I hadn't spotted the weight issue, although it does mention the actual weights on the pdf list I've got, however there's no mention of chassis upgrades on my list.

Andy


----------



## b6x

maddie said:


> Hi AndyI think it is time for the adria pvcs to get a tape out and give us definative widths :lol: I was impressed with 6ft 2 ins wide so will be doubly impressed with 6ft 5 ins :lol: Who has got a tape and a couple of mins spare? :lol: OH! and a van of course :lol:
> terry


I'll do it when I get five mins. Although, I'm at least 6ft 1in, and can lay on the bed without head or feet touching the walls. Not much in it admittedly, so I assume 6ft 2in sounds about right/maybe a bit conservative. No idea how Hymer make it 3inch longer though, without compromising on insulation.


----------



## maddie

maddie said:


> Hi AndyI think it is time for the adria pvcs to get a tape out and give us definative widths :lol: I was impressed with 6ft 2 ins wide so will be doubly impressed with 6ft 5 ins :lol: Who has got a tape and a couple of mins spare? :lol: OH! and a van of course :lol:
> terry


Anybody got a tape out there?-- just curious?
terry
b6x beat me to it as I was typing :lol: :lol: making coffeee etc


----------



## b6x

Just been out to the van. Measured the width, wall to wall, in the middle of the bed. I make it approx 77.5 inches. So 6ft 5in.

The corners do taper in a tad, to account for rear door pillars etc, but you wouldn't sleep that close to the edge of the bed. The width there seems about 70 inches.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> Just been out to the van. Measured the width, wall to wall, in the middle of the bed. I make it approx 77.5 inches. So 6ft 5in.
> 
> The corners do taper in a tad, to account for rear door pillars etc, but you wouldn't sleep that close to the edge of the bed. The width there seems about 70 inches.


I suppose that makes the Hymer Car claim of 6ft 6ins (78ins) quite possible. That's as long as our kingsize at home.
The Hymer's bed width is even more impressive as it's 5ft (again the same as our home bed) whereas the Twins is 4ft 9ins at the widest and narrows to 4ft 7ins.
What I still need to know is the size of the space under the bed on the Hymer. From pictures it would appear to be more centralised than the Twin's and presumably a few inches deeper, but the height and width would be interesting.


----------



## b6x

I guess they've managed to find the extra bed width by shrinking down the overall width of lounge. Not sure I like the look of that "folding in half" dinette table personally.

Guess it depends on peoples priorities, but would add that the Twins lounge is not a _lounge'y_ place... so pushing the rear seats and cabs seats closer i would think would only make it feel even less comfortable.

(Unless they are using the extra long wheelbase Ducato maybe?)

I do like the look of the hymer seat fabric, but like the Twins, think it's more fashion over form. The Twin seat covers are dry clean only... that's pretty stoopid for an outdoor recreational vehicle in my opinion.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> I guess they've managed to find the extra bed width by shrinking down the overall width of lounge. Not sure I like the look of that "folding in half" dinette table personally.
> 
> Guess it depends on peoples priorities, but would add that the Twins lounge is not a _lounge'y_ place... so pushing the rear seats and cabs seats closer i would think would only make it feel even less comfortable.
> 
> I do like the look of the fabric, but like the Twins, think it's more fashion over form. Not ideal for a recreational vehicle. The Twin seat covers are dry clean only... that's pretty stupid in my opinion.


The cream/coffee colour upholstery does look v nice but would be mucky in 5 seconds with our dogs. The alternative scheme with navy blue background and thin cream and coffee stripes would suit us much better.


----------



## b6x

blimey. good knowledge on the Hymer Car range...



Steamdrivenandy said:


> I reckon if Adria sold anoraks Steve, you might qualify! :lol: :lol: :lol:


pot & kettle? :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> blimey. good knowledge on the Hymer Car range...
> 
> 
> 
> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon if Adria sold anoraks Steve, you might qualify! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> pot & kettle? :lol:
Click to expand...

Doh!


----------



## 2kias

I reckon if Swift put together the Hymer advantages and added a full cooker and seperate shower and twin beds lengthwise on a RHD Mondial I would buy one. Might need a slightly longer van!!!

Now there's a challenge Peter!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddie

b6x said:


> Just been out to the van. Measured the width, wall to wall, in the middle of the bed. I make it approx 77.5 inches. So 6ft 5in.
> 
> The corners do taper in a tad, to account for rear door pillars etc, but you wouldn't sleep that close to the edge of the bed. The width there seems about 70 inches.[/quote
> 
> I think it more likely to be a little hoodwinking by saying 6ft6ins instead of 5 but even then thats not bad as I had read he internal width was 6 ft 2ins so this was clearly wrong and better for DIY conversion to free up space if needed :lol:
> terry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

maddie said:


> b6x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been out to the van. Measured the width, wall to wall, in the middle of the bed. I make it approx 77.5 inches. So 6ft 5in.
> 
> The corners do taper in a tad, to account for rear door pillars etc, but you wouldn't sleep that close to the edge of the bed. The width there seems about 70 inches.[/quote
> 
> I think it more likely to be a little hoodwinking by saying 6ft6ins instead of 5 but even then thats not bad as I had read he internal width was 6 ft 2ins so this was clearly wrong and better for DIY conversion to free up space if needed :lol:
> terry
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Terry - what's the odd inch between friends
> 
> Seriously though, Adria do quote 6ft 2ins as the interior width of the van and then go on to say it's got a 6ft 5ins bed which is plain daft or maybe a translation issue. The other possibility is that except for the bed, the rest of the van is max. 6ft 2ins wide.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...


----------



## peejay

I've found an English version of the € pricelist that might help with any translation issues, virtually the same as the German one except for some reason it doesn't include the 3.5t (€500) chassis option :? .....

http://www.presse2008.hymer.com/TD/Technische_Daten_GB/TD_Hymer_Car_GB.pdf

Didn't realise until just now but it will have a diesel heating system (webasto dualtop) hence the 125ltr diesel tank option. I wonder how much of a hit the leisure batteries take with this system if you're not on hook up?

..and where do they put the 100ltr freshwater tank, it's not under the dinette, I can't believe Hymer would bung it underneath ??

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peejay said:


> I've found an English version of the € pricelist that might help with any translation issues, virtually the same as the German one except for some reason it doesn't include the 3.5t (€500) chassis option :? .....
> 
> http://www.presse2008.hymer.com/TD/Technische_Daten_GB/TD_Hymer_Car_GB.pdf
> 
> Didn't realise until just now but it will have a diesel heating system (webasto dualtop) hence the 125ltr diesel tank option. I wonder how much of a hit the leisure batteries take with this system if you're not on hook up?
> 
> ..and where do they put the 100ltr freshwater tank, it's not under the dinette, I can't believe Hymer would bung it underneath ??
> 
> pete


You'd need to run the heating for a helluva long time to use up 27 gallons of diesel and as you suggest the diesel won't burn if the fan's run out of oomph.
I've been wondering where they've put the fresh water tank, all it says in Witch Motorcaravan is that they 'repositioned' it. I think they'd have said if it was underslung. Maybe it's behind the gas bottles under the end of the bed. None of the publicity shots show the UK nearside where the filler cap would give the game away.

Andy


----------



## peejay

Steamdrivenandy said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped..
> 
> ..and where do they put the 100ltr freshwater tank, it's not under the dinette, I can't believe Hymer would bung it underneath ??
> 
> pete
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering where they've put the fresh water tank, all it says in Witch Motorcaravan is that they 'repositioned' it. I think they'd have said if it was underslung. Maybe it's behind the gas bottles under the end of the bed. None of the publicity shots show the UK nearside where the filler cap would give the game away.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Andy, I've finally found a piccy of the 'other side'.
From what I can make out it looks like your suspicions could be correct and the watertank is behind the gas bottles under the bed.....










The more I see of this 'Car', the more I like it.

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peejay said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> snipped..
> 
> ..and where do they put the 100ltr freshwater tank, it's not under the dinette, I can't believe Hymer would bung it underneath ??
> 
> pete
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering where they've put the fresh water tank, all it says in Witch Motorcaravan is that they 'repositioned' it. I think they'd have said if it was underslung. Maybe it's behind the gas bottles under the end of the bed. None of the publicity shots show the UK nearside where the filler cap would give the game away.
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, I've finally found a piccy of the 'other side'.
> From what I can make out it looks like your suspicions could be correct and the watertank is behind the gas bottles under the bed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see of this 'Car', the more I like it.
> 
> pete
Click to expand...

Well done on finding the piccy. Looks like they may have a tank that's shaped round the wheelbox.

I too really like the 'Car', although I've been moving away from that layout in my mind because you seem to get very little 'living' room because of the bed and I'm none too keen on the ubiquitous Continental dinette system.

Ideally we'd like to keep the dog crate (and storage) across the rear of the van but then have an oven and proper washroom in addition to our current fridge, hob, sink and wardrobe, followed by the same seat layout as at present. That's two rear lap and diagonal belted passenger seats (one on either side of the aisle), both turn into single beds utilising swivelled front seats. A double bed can be made up using the bench backrest as a centre infil. The two pairs of seats each side can be dinettes and the offside seat can be collapsed to a bench/bed and the backrest fitted to make a settee. Ultimate flexibility, leaving more rear room to create a better sense of spaciousness.

Our current van is 16ft long and an additonal 2ft should allow an oven to fit in the kitchen and would make a healthy contribution towards a washroom as we already have a 3ft wide loo room. The 'corridor' would have to be a few inches narrower to make the washroom deep enough but I reckon it's a good layout.

If you haven't got dogs you've still got a full width 2ft deep garage for golf clubs, stand alone awning, silver screens or any manner of hobby/sports stuff.

Trouble is nobody makes it. :?

Andy


----------



## Mike48

It looks to me as though you empty the toilet from inside the van which is a particular trend on the latest PVCs. Otherwise it looks great but a pity its on a Fiat.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

gelathae said:


> It looks to me as though you empty the toilet from inside the van which is a particular trend on the latest PVCs. Otherwise it looks great but a pity its on a Fiat.


I think it's because there seems to be a trend to minimise the number of openings cut in the van walls. I'm not sure whether this is in order to reduce costs or increase layout flexibility or because they're worried about the strength of the van structure with so many apertures.

I've just researched the distance between van wheelboxes as I want to be able to re-use our dog crate on the next van. I've checked on the Barjo website and I reckon you wouldn't get change from £500 for a new one.

It's a snug fit between the Tranny's wheelboxes (@ circa 55"). Neither the Sprinter (and therefore the VW Crafter) nor the Renault Master (and therefore the Vauxhall and Nissan equivalents) are wide enough @ about 54". However the Fiat Ducato and it's Peugeot and Citroen siblings are OK @ 56".

So it looks like the next van has to be on either a Transit or Ducato type chassis.

Andy


----------



## peejay

gelathae said:


> It looks to me as though you empty the toilet from inside the van which is a particular trend on the latest PVCs. Otherwise it looks great but a pity its on a Fiat.


Hi gelathae, if you look at the photo, theres an external hatch just in front of the rear wheelarch, I'm pretty sure this is where you get to the toilet.

pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

peejay said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me as though you empty the toilet from inside the van which is a particular trend on the latest PVCs. Otherwise it looks great but a pity its on a Fiat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gelathae, if you look at the photo, theres an external hatch just in front of the rear wheelarch, I'm pretty sure this is where you get to the toilet.
> 
> pete
Click to expand...

Thinking about it you're right Pete. If the gas locker is accessible from inside the rear doors then the only other locker with a door that size has got to be for the loo cassette and it's on the right side for the washroom.

Andy


----------



## b6x

Guess that means there's no window in the toilet... dont think the other half would appreciate that


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> Guess that means there's no window in the toilet... dont think the other half would appreciate that


Well I for one don't sit in the toilet and look at the views 8O

Andy


----------



## Mike48

I noticed the outside door but assumed that was for the gas locker. I've taken a look at the interior photos and agree that the door appears to be in line with the toilet. For me that's a great plus point as openings for the toilet inside the van are a complete no no.

At Shepton Malet there were 2 PVCs where the toilet was withdrawn diectly opposite the fridge. The cassette required tilting to get it out meaning that spillages would inevitably occur. Thank goodness Hymer have not gone down this road.


----------



## pippin

Andy, you wrote:

_Well I for one don't sit *in* the toilet and look at the views _

I think most of us actually sit *on* the toilet! View or no view.


----------



## peejay

b6x said:


> Guess that means there's no window in the toilet... dont think the other half would appreciate that


You make an interesting point there. Someone will probably prove me wrong but I don't think Hymer ever fit windows in their toilet rooms, they alway fit a larger roof vent instead. Makes sense when you think about it, as it frees up more room for cupboards/shelving etc.

pete


----------



## peejay

If anyone is interested I have a pdf document with a short test of the hymer car from the German Mag 'Reisemobile International', its not in english but you could always run it through Google translate.

PM me with you email if you would like it


A few more interior photo's along with the other upholstery option to the one in the brochure....


----------



## rowley

Gosh, that is so similar to the Adria Twin.


----------



## maddie

Is that cot thing the bed base? I would have thought they could have come up with a better stowage idea  what a waste :lol: my own idea is a lot better and simple, though I do say so my-self
terry


----------



## peejay

Quick update;

Theres now a pdf brochure available in English ::here::

pete


----------

